# Corel Draw Farbprobleme



## traxxxen (8. März 2004)

hallo leutz...

Ich komm ma gleich auf den Punkt...

Ich Arbeite mit Corel Draw und wenn ich den Druckertreiber von Postscript auf PCL stelle, sehen auf einmal alle farben Sch***e aus....so 16 Farben mäßig!
und ich kann es auch nicht zurückstellen.

Gedruckt sieht dann alles wieder normal aus aber ich will es ja auf´m Moni auch Original sehen.....

kann mir jemand helfen 
Danke im voraus


----------



## traxxxen (9. März 2004)

*selbst ist der maaaaaannnnnnn*

jaja, selbst is´er...........oder sie...


----------

